# New Sub From CSS



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Creative Sounds Solutions has a new sub / midwoofer called the TRIO8. Priced at $80, shipping starts next week. Here's the PDF to the full specs.

View attachment CSS TRIO8.pdf


----------

